# [SOLVED] Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver



## ekowald (Oct 1, 2009)

Mass Storage Controller

Device type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI bus 15, device 6, function 2

Device status:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.


To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.



I checked the acer site and didn't find any drivers with that name. help please

I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit.

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

You need to install the chipset Driver.

You may have to install from the Intel website for Windows 7


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

Hi,

The *Mass Storage Controller *is your *Card Reader* (not the Chipset).

Try to install the *Vista* driver for the *Card Reader*. *Win7* may accept it.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ekowald (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

Where would be the best place to find this?

Thanks for the speedy response BCCOMP and makinu1der2. Also should I get both the driver for chipset and card reader or is it definitely the Card Reader?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

Its definitly the card reader.
If you wish to confirm:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Mass Storage Controller>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

If you want to try to install the Vista Driver it may work.
Go here and input your info:
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Notebook
Extenza
4620Z
Try to install the card reader driver for Vista.
Win7 may allow it, but I am not 100% sure

Bill


----------



## ekowald (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

Yep it worked. Thanks for the help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help w/ Acer Extenza 4620Z Win7 Driver*

Glad it worked for youray:!

Thanks, 
Bill:grin:


----------

